# 2011 Altima compressor clutch



## jbing27 (Jun 7, 2015)

There seems to be a replacement clutch for every year of Altimas except 2011. I have the 2.5 L engine. Could someone please give me a rational explanation why I should have to buy a whole compressor for my car when all I need is a clutch assy? Thanks


----------



## jamiecantar (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm new here, but after looking at your compressor model, perhaps its a different design, I'm not a 100% sure though. I do see that the clutch coil is sold separately. Try the Nissan dealer perhaps a clutch is OEM available only...Hope it helps a bit.

New A C Compressor Clutch Coil Fits Nissan Altima 07 12 Sentra 07 11 67664 | eBay


----------

